# vaccine laws



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I know that we've discussed this all over these forums, but I'm losing in keeping up with them so...I have to ask again..

I've been talking to potential animal hospitals in FL where we're moving. They all require annual rabies vaccines. I specifically asked about titers and I did not get a yes/no, but rather a copy and paste answer of the vaccine regulation policy out of Florida's government handbook..which is basically gibberish. 

So if required by law to vaccinate annually, or otherwise be denied treatment, what are my options? What do those of you who live in states with laws like FL do?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the vet was tellin me yesterday New York law states all dogs, cats, and ferrets to have distemper and rabies shots by law. i giggled at the ferrets part :lol: all other shots are optional here


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

We just moved to Florida so I will be interested. Raisin & Mia had a very bad reaction last year to their vaccinations. My old vet said they should be titered from now on to prevent a repeat. 
Lily is coming up to her 1 yr. birthday so this is a big issue with me also.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Can you check with your state to see if you would be exempt if the vet gives proof that your dog has a reaction to a vaccine? It just doesn't seem like they can require you to make a dog that has a reaction to continue to get the shot.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good idea Tina, thanks. I need to start visiting vets.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Debra and Tiff, see if u can find a hollistic vet near you, they won't push vaccines on you guys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Our old vet in Virginia was holistic. I miss her so much. She gave me this website to find other vets like her, which is what I used in to find one in Florida. Go to the link and click "find a practitioner".

Chi Institute - Traditional Chinese Veterinary Medicine


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Still though, my question is, if rabies vaccines are required by law, do vets have the authority or...ability I should say to ignore that and will accept titers?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

This could be wrong, but I've heard that they can refuse treatment, unless you have proof that the dog had a reaction before. I can't see a vet doing that, but then again vaccinations are required where I live.


----------



## Laneisaveg13 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Teetee! I'm super new to this forum but saw you had a similar topic when I was browsing the forum, this is my understanding, (although i can def be wrong sometimes and we are in different states) the county office you license your dog through (or will be licensing through) is the one to talk to whether they will accept medical exemption papers from your vet instead of rabies certificate. Mn is a 3 yr rabies shot law, so that's different for sure, but since each shot is the same dose I would push titers even harder if it's yearly. My problem is finding a vet that titers and that doesn't think I'm crazy, my county is totally cool with it as long as a vet signs off. So it's my understanding that vets have no authority to force you(but can refuse treatment as per their policy) but the county does have the ability to force you (more like fine you for not doing it, possibly go on your record) so I don't know if it could get as bad as they (your vet) would contact the county about you, if you just ignore it? In MN it's considered a petty misdemeanor to not have your dog licensed and you must produce a rabies certificate (active) to obtain your license. Because rabies is a human health threat (that's why it's the only vac at least in mn thats forced by law) there may be potential legal consequences about that too. I say all of this fully standing behind titers and not over vaccinating if not necessary. Talk to your county licensing office & Push for titers and exemption if you can! ( hopefully this is the same in FL!) : )


----------

